# The journey to my 55 gallon saltwater tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

well... it all started out small, very small... i started my first saltwater tank with a 2 gallon fluval spec containing 2 sexy shrimp, a few soft corals, a baby damsel, and some green star polyps.










i got bored of the 2 gallon quite quickly and wanted more fish (mainly a clown fish like every other new to saltwater people) so i upgraded to a 24 gallon tank, soon after that it turned into dual tanks on a stacker, a 33 and a 24

about a month ago i picked up a 55 and decided to go salt with the 55 and combined both the 24 gal and the 33 gallon into the 1 55 gallon.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow looks awesome man, i've got an empty 55 here that i am thinking about starting my first marine set up. Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my bubble tips keep splitting 


to bad my lta doesnt split...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

next in line is going to be a overflow box and a sump and hooking up my skimmer


----------

